# [SOLVED] kdeprint problem - brak libgnutls.so.13

## arek.k

Przedwczoraj pojawił się u mnie dziwny problem z drukowaniem z aplikacji kde. Przy próbie wydruku z np. KGhostView dostaję komunikat: 

```
Wystąpił błąd podczas wczytywania kdeprint_cups.

Komunikat błędzie:

libgnutls.so.13: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

No i rzeczywiście chyba nie ma 

```
# find / -iname libgnutls.so.13

```

 tylko jakim cudem zniknął nagle?

Żeby było śmieszniej, to jeszcze kilka dni temu wszystko działało bez zarzutu, a do chwili wystąpienia problemu nie instalowałem (raczej) niczego, co mogło by mieć wpływ na działanie kdeprint: 

```
# qlop -l

...

Sat Mar 15 20:33:58 2008 >>> kde-misc/kooldock-0.4.6:0::gentoo (2 of 2)

Thu Mar 20 15:24:06 2008 >>> dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.14-r1:0::gentoo (1 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:25:26 2008 >>> app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5:0::gentoo (2 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:27:26 2008 >>> media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20:0::gentoo (3 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:29:30 2008 >>> sys-libs/com_err-1.40.6:0::gentoo (4 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:30:43 2008 >>> sys-libs/ss-1.40.6:0::gentoo (5 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:34:57 2008 >>> sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.6:0::gentoo (6 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:38:07 2008 >>> app-portage/eix-0.10.5:0::gentoo (7 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:57:35 2008 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8:2::gentoo (8 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 15:58:47 2008 >>> dev-libs/nspr-4.6.8:0::gentoo (9 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 16:02:23 2008 >>> dev-libs/nss-3.11.9:0::gentoo (10 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 16:03:46 2008 >>> dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10:0::gentoo (11 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 16:05:29 2008 >>> dev-python/pygobject-2.14.1:2::gentoo (12 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 16:09:29 2008 >>> gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12:2::gentoo (13 of 15)

Thu Mar 20 16:13:32 2008 >>> gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.4:0::gentoo (14 of 15)

Tue Mar 25 21:26:35 2008 >>> dev-libs/libtasn1-1.3:0::gentoo (1 of 8)

Tue Mar 25 21:33:12 2008 >>> net-libs/gnutls-2.2.2:0::gentoo (2 of 8)

Tue Mar 25 21:37:09 2008 >>> net-print/cups-1.2.12-r6:0::gentoo (3 of 8)

Tue Mar 25 21:38:28 2008 >>> sys-apps/usbutils-0.73:0::gentoo (4 of 8)

Tue Mar 25 21:40:43 2008 >>> dev-libs/libksba-1.0.3:0::gentoo (5 of 8)

Tue Mar 25 21:44:08 2008 >>> app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.6:1::gentoo (6 of 8)

Tue Mar 25 21:59:36 2008 >>> media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.11:1::gentoo (7 of 8)

Wed Mar 26 15:56:28 2008 >>> net-libs/gnutls-2.0.4:0::gentoo (1 of 2)

Wed Mar 26 16:15:36 2008 >>> net-libs/gnutls-2.2.2:0::gentoo (1 of 2)

Wed Mar 26 16:29:29 2008 >>> app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3:0::gentoo (2 of 2)

Wed Mar 26 19:34:00 2008 >>> kde-base/krdc-3.5.8:3.5::gentoo (1 of 1)

(tu na pewno jeszcze działało)

Fri Mar 28 18:23:38 2008 >>> media-libs/libmng-1.0.10:0::gentoo (1 of 10)

Fri Mar 28 18:27:10 2008 >>> x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.23:0::gentoo (2 of 10)

Fri Mar 28 18:29:52 2008 >>> sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.10:0::gentoo (3 of 10)

Fri Mar 28 18:36:11 2008 >>> sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13:0::gentoo (4 of 10)

Fri Mar 28 19:51:07 2008 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.13:0::gentoo (5 of 10)

Fri Mar 28 19:52:03 2008 >>> x11-plugins/noscript-1.3.1:0::gentoo (6 of 10)

Fri Mar 28 19:55:45 2008 >>> dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.05:1.6::gentoo (7 of 10)

Fri Mar 28 20:07:20 2008 >>> media-libs/libcddb-1.3.0-r1:0::gentoo (2 of 3)

Fri Mar 28 20:08:23 2008 >>> app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1:0::gentoo (3 of 3)

(tu zauważyłem, że nie działa)

Sat Mar 29 19:49:53 2008 >>> net-libs/gnutls-2.2.2:0::gentoo (1 of 1)

Sat Mar 29 20:13:45 2008 >>> app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3:0::gentoo (1 of 1)

Sat Mar 29 22:38:50 2008 >>> kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.8:3.5::gentoo (1 of 1)

Sun Mar 30 09:23:31 2008 >>> sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0:0::gentoo (1 of 1)

Sun Mar 30 09:53:57 2008 >>> net-libs/gnutls-2.2.2:0::gentoo (1 of 2)
```

Przkompilowałem jeszcze raz wszystko co mi przyszło do głowy. libgnutls.so.13 powinno być w net-libs/gnutls (chyba), więc odinstalowanie i ponowna kompilacja powinny przywrócić utracony plik, ale jakoś nie pojawia się on po kompilacji. Próbowałem też (najpierw) z kdeprint, ale też bez skutku.

(Zarówno cups, jak i drukowanie z aplikacji spoza kde działa.)

Czy ktoś spotkał się z takim problemem i jego rozwiązaniem?Last edited by arek.k on Sun Mar 30, 2008 3:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shpaq

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## karaluch

Jak nie pomoze to na pewno masz ta bliblioteke w nowszej wersji ~26 wiec robisz symlinka to tej nowszej wersji i bedzie git.

----------

## arek.k

```
# revdep-rebuild -p

 * Using the folowing package manager: [paludis]

 * Using the folowing package manager comand: [paludis]

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be reinstalled.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 25% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/cupsdconf (requires libgnutls.so.13)

 *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/cupsdoprint (requires libgnutls.so.13)

[ 26% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock.orginal (requires libexpat.so.0)

[ 28% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/cupsdconf.so (requires libgnutls.so.13)

[ 31% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_cups.so (requires libgnutls.so.13)

[ 39% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_cupsdconf.so (requires libgnutls.so.13)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/bin/cupsdconf -> kde-base/kdelibs

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/bin/cupsdoprint -> kde-base/kdelibs

 *  !!! /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock.orginal not owned by any package is broken !!!

 * -n -e

  /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock.orginal -> (none)

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/cupsdconf.so -> kde-base/kdelibs

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_cups.so -> kde-base/kdelibs

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_cupsdconf.so -> kde-base/kdelibs

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw and /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds

 * Evaluating package order

 * Nothing to rebuild.

 * (The program should have already quit, so this is a minor bug.)
```

 Revdep-rebuild sobie z tym nie radzi   :Sad: .

Oczywiście utworzenie linku do libgnutls.so.26 

```
# ln -s /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.26 /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13
```

 pomogło, jednak nadal pozostaje problem, skąd ta niezgodność?

Jak tak dalej pójdzie, cały system się mi rozjedzie, jeśli nie bedę sam pilnował każdego pakietu. Może się czepiam...

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -1 kdelibs

Powinno załatwić problem z tym libem.

----------

## arek.k

Rzeczywiście rekompilacja kdelibs to najlepsze wyjście. Teraz sprawa wygląda (dla mnie) znacznie lepiej. Dzieki za pomoc.

----------

